# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم البيع والشراء خاص بالشركات المشتركة  تم تخفيض مجموعة كبيرة من الاجهزة على السرفر 8/1/2014

## server-morocco

تم تخفيض مجموعة كبيرة من الاجهزة على السرفر 
 Virgin Francia - Generico,Nokia,Nokia Lumia, Sony,Sonyericsson
 sfr blacklisted
 Bouygues Francia - All models except Iphone (clean imei)
 nokia movistar slow
 nokia orange spain 15 digit and 20 digit
 nokia lumia orange spain
 iphone vodafone sapin
 o2 uk clean
 o2 -uk blacklist
 iphone virgin france

----------


## akdemm1977

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

